# VLAN interfaces and noop

## zoltak

I have a number of vlan interfaces on eth0 and I only want vlan10 to use dhcp and the other vlans not to use DHCP or have an IP address.

My conf.d/net has the following:

```

config_eth0=( "noop" )

vlans_eth0="10 12 15 16 20 30 40 60"

config_vlan10=( "dhcp" )

config_vlan12=( "noop" )

config_vlan15=( "noop" )

config_vlan16=( "noop" )

config_vlan20=( "noop" )

config_vlan30=( "noop" )

config_vlan40=( "noop" )

config_vlan60=( "noop" )

vconfig_vlan10=( "dhcp" )

vconfig_vlan12=( "noop" )

vconfig_vlan15=( "noop" )

vconfig_vlan16=( "noop" )

vconfig_vlan20=( "noop" )

vconfig_vlan30=( "noop" )

vconfig_vlan40=( "noop" )

vconfig_vlan60=( "noop" )

config_eth1=( "noop" )

```

Gentoo is still trying DHCP on all the vlan interfaces with noop thus causing the box to take ages to boot and it tries 3 times for each interface.

Can anyone suggest a way to disable DHCP on the VLANs I don't want an IP address?

----------

## erik258

When I netboot computers, i have a similar problem.  The scripts appear to take down the interface when 'noop' is used rather than do nothing.  Argh, it irritates me.  

Anyhow, the solution for me was to tell the initscripts not to mess with my network card at all by setting in /etc/conf.d/rc:

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"  

```

then make sure you don't have any net.* scripts in a runlevel and the init system should leave your eth0 alone.  You can then configure vlans manually in /etc/conf.d/local.start

----------

## zoltak

Thanks.

Can you provide an example of bring up the vlans in /etc/conf.d/local.start.

Is there anything special I need to do besides using vconfig?

----------

## erik258

Sorry, I don't have an example, but anything you could do to start the interfaces manually, you can do in local.start.  There shouldn't be anything special to do; if it works at the command line, it should work in local.start.

----------

## zoltak

Thanks your suggestions worked.

----------

## warhawk

use "null" instead of "noop"

 * /etc/conf.d/net.example wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # If you don't want ANY address (only useful when calling for advanced stuff)
> 
> #config_eth0=( "null" )
> ...

 

----------

